# Atheros AR5007EG wireless network adapter for XP



## amyky (Jan 11, 2008)

i've installed XP on my Acer Aspire 5315, but i can't get the drivers for the wireless network adapter. the name of the network adapter is Atheros AR5007EG wireless network adapter. Can someone help me with how i can install the drivers of this adapter on XP.


----------



## Lois Pallister (Aug 8, 2008)

Incase anyone else is having this problem or in the dire situation that amyky hasn't solved it yet:

I managed to get the drivers for this card for XP via PC Specialist at
http://www.driversbay.com/dl.php?dlid=1567

These worked fine for me but I did have to change control over to Windows first. Follow the instructions on installing first. I completely removed everything and then rebooted and then installed the new drivers. Right click on the icon at the bottom right of your status bar and select 'View Available Networks'. Here you need to follow the instructions to allow windows to manage the card and hey presto!

Of course you do need to ensure that Wireless Lan is enabled.
To do this press the Fn and F2 keys together. If you are using Bluetooth you will need the selection for Bluetooth AND Wireless Lan to be enabled.

Hope this helps a few people.


----------

